# Grapefruit 5 or 10 fold



## carioca (Mar 10, 2013)

Does anyone know who carries grapefruit essential oil 5 or 10 fold, I need 1lb .


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 10, 2013)

I use Pink Grapefruit from Camden-Grey, and though it isn't specified as "folded", I find it soaps fine and the scent lingers.
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/grapefruit-pink.html


----------



## Genny (Mar 11, 2013)

Citrus & Allied has Grapefruit 5X & 10X


----------



## carioca (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I have grapefruit pink and white but they eventually fade like most citruses in cp. I adore grapefruit  in blends and all alone, just wish it would do better in cp.  they are both great in cream soap and liquid soap.
 Does Citrus & Allied have a minimum order? Have never purchased from them directly, but did get some E. O. from them thru a co-op several years ago they were excellent. Thanks again..


----------

